# My 1st attempt - Composite Photography



## davidhuy (Jun 9, 2012)

this is my first post on this forum. 
Look forward to many constructive comments
#1 - Swagger







#2 - Shoot RAW






#3 - Agent , concept derived from Men In Black III


----------



## hayleyfraser24 (Jun 9, 2012)

I realy love these, I love how they look like art work.  Can I ask what composite photography is?... I thought that was combining 2 images?  can I ask what you do to get this effect?

good work, I look forward to seeing more


----------



## gopal (Jun 9, 2012)

Composite photography, I feel use of 2 or more lights with different effects on portraits....nice pix.


----------



## Buckster (Jun 9, 2012)

I like them a lot.  Good job!


----------



## davidhuy (Jun 10, 2012)

hayleyfraser24 said:
			
		

> I realy love these, I love how they look like art work. Can I ask what composite photography is?... I thought that was combining 2 images? can I ask what you do to get this effect?
> 
> good work, I look forward to seeing more


Composite photography is the combining/blending/positioning a subject shooting originally against a studio backdrop to a new and different background such as street or adding texture into the original background.
And yes, I did combining images, not 1, but 3 images, 3 different textures into the studio background! What I did was mainly the position of the light to create high contrast images, a bit of dodge and burn!
Thank for your compliment!



			
				gopal said:
			
		

> Composite photography, I feel use of 2 or more lights with different effects on portraits....nice pix.





			
				Buckster said:
			
		

> I like them a lot. Good job!


Thank you for your compliment


----------



## KBM1016 (Jun 11, 2012)

#3 for the win, like it!


----------



## davidhuy (Jun 12, 2012)

KBM1016 said:
			
		

> #3 for the win, like it!


Thank you for your compliment, my best self-portrait so far 

Here is my latest work for my friend's Facebook cover.
Hell Kitchen


----------



## Buckster (Jun 12, 2012)

davidhuy said:


> KBM1016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's beautiful work, to my eye!  Well done!


----------



## Samerr9 (Jun 12, 2012)

The kitchen one is great


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 12, 2012)

Good shots but hit them with some noise reduction and you'll have some winners.


----------



## davidhuy (Jun 13, 2012)

Buckster said:
			
		

> That's beautiful work, to my eye! Well done





			
				Samerr9 said:
			
		

> The kitchen one is great





			
				DiskoJoe said:
			
		

> Good shots but hit them with some noise reduction and you'll have some winners.


 And yes, I was totally forget about the noise reduction!
Thank you so much for all the constructive comments!


----------



## mjhoward (Jun 13, 2012)

I like these a lot, they're very interesting... reminds me of 'The Kramer'


----------



## davidhuy (Jun 13, 2012)

mjhoward said:
			
		

> I like these a lot, they're very interesting... reminds me of 'The Kramer'


Haha, if you did not remind me of it, I'd have totally forgot about it too  Haha


----------



## davidhuy (Jun 24, 2012)

My latest work - Mysterious Girl


----------



## davidhuy (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you for all the compliments! Really motivate me to do more 
# Cleopatra






#The Great Escape






#Eyes on me






#Kissing in the rain






#Will you marry me





I'm sharing the tutorial on how to achieve the same final result of most of my work. Feel free to drop me an email at info@davidhuy.com if you want to know more about the tutorials.


----------



## davidhuy (Jul 14, 2012)

# Friday, the 13th. 









# No Way Out








If you happen to have 500px's account, let's follow each other. Mine is here:
500px / David Huy / Photos


Feel free to drop me an email at info@davidhuy.com if you want to know more about the tutorials.


----------



## PhotoTish (Jul 14, 2012)

I really like these - I bet they are fun to create.  My favourite, I think, is The Great Escape because I love the colours and I think the composition works really well.  :thumbup:


----------



## davidhuy (Jul 15, 2012)

PhotoTish said:
			
		

> I really like these - I bet they are fun to create. My favourite, I think, is The Great Escape because I love the colours and I think the composition works really well. ​:thumbup:


Thank you so much for the compliment


----------



## slackercruster (Jul 15, 2012)

I like em...like em a lot. 

Keep up the great work!


----------



## sm4him (Jul 15, 2012)

I love the Kissing in the Rain one, although I do wish the reflected image include the entire umbrella.  Still, nicely done!


----------



## CreativeSnaps (Jul 15, 2012)

They are all fantastic.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 15, 2012)

Very nicely done!


----------



## jake337 (Jul 15, 2012)

Awesome work!!  Any links to your tutorials?  Or are younstill creating them?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 15, 2012)

jake337 said:


> Awesome work!!  Any links to your tutorials?  Or are younstill creating them?



I did some searches.. and he has a lot of images on 500px. but even there he wants an email for the tutorials. Does some nice work.. much larger variety on 500px.


----------



## davidhuy (Jul 15, 2012)

slackercruster said:
			
		

> I like em...like em a lot.
> 
> Keep up the great work!​



Thank you so much! Sometime I also can't believe I have done about 15 photos in less than 3 weeks. 



			
				sm4him said:
			
		

> I love the Kissing in the Rain one, although I do wish the reflected image include the entire umbrella. Still, nicely done!​


Actually, I did try putting an umbrella as a part of the reflection but did not work well as it draws the attention of viewer even myself to the reflection instead of the couple there.



			
				CreativeSnaps said:
			
		

> They are all fantastic.​





			
				cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Very nicely done!​


Thank you so much for your compliment



			
				jake337 said:
			
		

> Awesome work!! Any links to your tutorials? Or are younstill creating them?​





			
				cgipson1 said:
			
		

> I did some searches.. and he has a lot of images on 500px. but even there he wants an email for the tutorials. Does some nice work.. much larger variety on 500px.​



Honestly, few weeks ago, I did share the entire video containing the complete Photoshop workflow on internet to show exactly how I did to create a photo. Even though I received quite a number of feedback but I found out 3 people using my video and try to sell it under their name. Since then, I stopped publishing videos online. I'm now only having simplified version of tutorial in a form of picture. Now I'm only sharing such tutorials to those who really love my work and respect the owner of my work. That's why I only share to those who contact me via email

However, some people suggest me to continue do video tutorials, I'm still doing actually if they request personally, but I do charge them few bucks, as I do think by charging them, they will know how to respect my work better.


----------



## jake337 (Jul 15, 2012)

davidhuy said:


> slackercruster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's cool.  I just am starting to practice some composites.  I'll wait a bit to email you because your work is a bit over my head.


----------



## davidhuy (Jul 16, 2012)

jake337 said:
			
		

> That's cool. I just am starting to practice some composites. I'll wait a bit to email you because your work is a bit over my head.​


Just let me know if you need any help!


----------



## GoldenBokeh (Jul 16, 2012)

i like the one with the gun the best. great colors.


----------



## davidhuy (Jul 18, 2012)

GoldenBokeh said:
			
		

> i like the one with the gun the best. great colors.​


That one I spend about more than 2 hours to finish one 

Thank you so much for your support. I share another one of my work 

# The Assassin


----------



## davidhuy (Jul 26, 2012)

Here come another one!


Us Against The World







Feel free to drop me an email at info@davidhuy.com if you would like to know more about the tutorials and receive some of my free Photoshop tutorials!


----------



## mommyof4qteez (Jul 26, 2012)

Very very cool..great work!!


----------



## Wiary (Jul 27, 2012)

You have some awesome photos out there 
But some of them doesn't look realistic!! 

something is quit wrong with the combining I think you should adjust the colors to match with the BG 

looking foreword to your future work ​


----------



## jaguaraz (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow!  I'm a new fan.  I think your composites are high art.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## davidhuy (Aug 1, 2012)

mommyof4qteez said:
			
		

> Very very cool..great work!!​





			
				jaguaraz said:
			
		

> Wow! I'm a new fan. I think your composites are high art. Thank you for sharing.​


Thank you for your compliment



			
				Wiary said:
			
		

> You have some awesome photos out there But some of them doesn't look realistic!!
> 
> 
> something is quit wrong with the
> ...



Thank you for your feedback. May I know which photos are your talking about that need to be improved on?


----------



## 3Ddeath (Aug 9, 2012)

Really awesome Stuff! Great art work / photography / image 

I'll definitely be looking into learning a bit about this type of style of imagery, do you have a quick description of how you take the photos with this style in mind? I new to the forum so I apologize if I missed it in a  thread somewhere since it seems you do a lot of these


----------



## jaicatalano (Aug 9, 2012)

A FREAKING MAZING. Love them.


----------



## davidhuy (Aug 10, 2012)

jaicatalano said:
			
		

> A FREAKING MAZING. Love them.​


Thank you, mate!



> Really awesome Stuff! Great art work / photography / image ​;-)
> 
> I'll definitely be looking into learning a bit about this type of style of imagery, do you have a quick description of how you take the photos with this style in mind? I new to the forum so I apologize if I missed it in a thread somewhere since it seems you do a lot of these ​



I think at first, you must grasp all the basic tools in Photoshop. Then, do think about how you want your final photos would be. Otherwise, you will have no idea how to let your models/friends to pose in such a way you want them to be. That's the key!


----------



## davidhuy (Aug 10, 2012)

My latest work: The Sweet Surrender









Feel free to drop me an email at info@davidhuy.com or check out my website if you would like to know more about the tutorials and receive some of my free Photoshop tutorials.


----------



## kinghen (Aug 21, 2012)

Very very nice! 
Henry


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 21, 2012)

Wiary said:


> You have some awesome photos out there
> But some of them doesn't look realistic!!
> 
> something is quit wrong with the combining I think you should adjust the colors to match with the BG
> ...



Some of them seem to be stylized.


----------



## davidhuy (Aug 25, 2012)

kinghen said:
			
		

> Very very nice!
> Henry





			
				rexbobcat said:
			
		

> Some of them seem to be stylized.



Thank you


----------



## davidhuy (Sep 24, 2012)

Break Dance




Break Dance by Davidhuy Photography


----------



## davidhuy (Jan 7, 2013)

Here is one of my recent compositing works for my school's Acapella group





Acapella by Davidhuy Photography


And this is a behind the scene's shot





Acapella Tutorial by Davidhuy Photography


----------



## davidhuy (Apr 6, 2013)

Here is one of my recent compositing works 




Pencak Silat by Davidhuy Photography

And this is a behind the scene's shot




Pencak Silat Tutorial by Davidhuy Photography


----------



## Granddad (Apr 6, 2013)

Love your work, David! 

You should start new threads for new images or they tend to get lost because people think they've already seen them. I'd have been gutted to miss the later works.


----------



## bobandcar (Apr 6, 2013)

Just found this thread. Love the pictures!!


----------



## aonavy (Apr 8, 2013)

how is this "cartoon " look done? Interesting...


----------



## stezzz (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice pictures!! I really love the kitchen shot!! Fantasy (style if I can call it like that) is not my regular cup of tea but I'm really impressed nonetheless..... Keep up the good work!


----------



## duhast (Apr 8, 2013)

I like your work/style a lot. Escape is a great promotional shot for yourself.

Just one thing grabbed me, the gun hand in 'Agent' looks wrong to me, looks dark/artificial. I'd like it closer to the other skin tones...


----------



## Rebekah5280 (Apr 9, 2013)

Wow!!  These are awesome!!!


----------



## davidhuy (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your feedback  Really appreciate!

Here is another one, inspired by James Bond




Portrait by Davidhuy Photography


----------



## Digibill (May 4, 2013)

Wow great stuff!you should market your photos to ebook authors,they would love it.


----------



## LeoM (May 4, 2013)

very nice work!!


----------

